# The backwards fender trend



## Sven (Jan 16, 2018)

Passing the time, while looking on ebay as well as Craigslist for project bike , I noticed  across about 6 bikes that had the front fender mounted backwards. Did I miss the memo, or something?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2018)

You sure the forks aren't flipped as well? I see a lot of that too.


----------



## rhenning (Jan 16, 2018)

That isn't only a CL thing.  You can go and look at new bikes at Walmart and see the same thing.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2018)

I think it's some stupid fad that someone started and it caught on like a California wild fire. Kind a like calling a ballooner a heavyweight.  


....


----------



## spoker (Jan 16, 2018)

i had a couple with the fenders on right,had to put them on backwards so they would sell


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 17, 2018)

There's something not right about it! Looks like dog #%@/! LOL


----------



## spoker (Jan 17, 2018)

iv seen it mostly in socal


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2018)

Sven said:


> Passing the time, while looking on ebay as well as Craigslist for project bike , I noticed  across about 6 bikes that had the front fender mounted backwards. Did I miss the memo, or something?



I guess I did miss the memo. My brother in law found this and passed it on to me. The backwards fork thing, not so much fender...The fade is "scraper bikes" originated in Oakland CA. Take a BMX frame, flip the front fork backwards . Put 27 inch wheels, that the spokes have been covered with Duct tape to simulate mag wheels, on it. "Donking " it.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 19, 2018)

Sven said:


> I guess I did miss the memo. My brother in law found this and passed it on to me. The backwards fork thing, not so much fender...The fade is "scraper bikes" originated in Oakland CA. Take a BMX frame, flip the front fork backwards . Put 27 inch wheels, that the spokes have been covered with Duct tape to simulate mag wheels, on it. "Donking " it.




Oh, great, the "Scraper Bikes" video I haven't seen in years... Now I won't be able to get that out of my head all day. Wish I had never looked that up.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 19, 2018)

Sven said:


> Passing the time, while looking on ebay as well as Craigslist for project bike , I noticed  across about 6 bikes that had the front fender mounted backwards. Did I miss the memo, or something?



I didn't know it was a thing either.  I just thought it was stupid lazy people that didn't know any better.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 20, 2018)

a buddy of mine likes to slide the rear fender back until it almost hits the ground. not sure what the thinking is on that either.


----------



## Trout (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow, I also thought the backwards fender was by accident, didn't know it was a "trend". Man, I'm out of the loop on whats hip now days.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 21, 2018)

Trout said:


> Wow, I also thought the backwards fender was by accident, didn't know it was a "trend". Man, I'm out of the loop on whats hip now days.



Have you tried the new Tide Pod Challenge? 

Stuff like this reminds me of the movie Idiocracy


----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2018)

Our society is done for


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 21, 2018)

Sven said:


> Passing the time, while looking on ebay as well as Craigslist for project bike , I noticed  across about 6 bikes that had the front fender mounted backwards. Did I miss the memo, or something?





I wonder if this is WALMART'S fault?


----------



## Trout (Jan 21, 2018)

I googled "backwards front fender" and in 2014 Yahama sent from the factory motorcycles with the front fender on backwards. I guess they were Wal-Mart ready out of the box.


----------



## REC (Jan 22, 2018)

I was wondering how far back this trend went - I remembered buying the bike below and went to look when it was bought - 2/11/2015. The fender(s) are no longer a part of the bike.... I guess I was bucking the trend and didn't know there was one!
Ad Photo:




After photo:




I'm not sure the ride was affected, but I like it better without the "Reverse Front Fender"

REC


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2018)

Talewinds said:


> Oh, great, the "Scraper Bikes" video I haven't seen in years... Now I won't be able to get that out of my head all day. Wish I had never looked that up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 22, 2018)

I vote that the Scott/Dave add a Scraper Bike section to The Cabe


----------



## Trout (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a just a few backwards fenders left and I'm going to hang on to them.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 22, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


>



Noooope! Not gonna get that s*%! stuck in my head again. Not gonna do it.


----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2018)

I thought I was being wild by putting the front fender on the rear.


----------

